# Nipping 10 wk old puppy



## cokey (Jul 15, 2014)

We got an adorable v puppy who is 10 weeks old and have had her for 2 weeks. She is the light of our life. We are challenged by her nipping at our hands feet and clothing. I read the book from cover to cover The Power of Positive Dog Training by Pat Miller. We have followed her recommendations of turning our backs when she is jumping or redirecting giving her one of her chew toys but it doesn't last and she comes back and jumps and nips again. When we say no try to remove her she thinks we are playing. We have also been using the clicker training method and I feel she sits when she knows she will be getting a treat but then jumps up again and starts nipping hoping to get another treat and then sitting expecting the treat. She is smart and I wonder if she if figuring this out. I read on one of the threads to try filling a coke can with pennies. We started using this today and she did respond but I was hoping to get some advice if this is a good tool. She runs off when she hears the sound and looks frightened at one point she began to bark at the can. Perhaps using the water spray bottles which I have read as well might be better. Any advice would be great.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, cokey, and welcome to the forums!  Congratulations on your new puppy!

There are numerous threads on this very subject which will be helpful to you. Look at the right-hand side of your screen, near the top, and you will see a "Search" box. In that box, type the words "puppy biting" and then click Search. 

Remember that you're dealing with a little baby, and always try to be patient, loving and consistent. The puppy stage is certainly a challenge, but you will survive it and come out the other side with a wonderful adult dog. Best wishes! 

_p.s. Personally, I would be cautious about scaring her with the pennies in a can. Puppies do go through fear stages, and you might end up with a puppy who is afraid of all loud noises. Just a thought. _


----------



## Rebelbnkr (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Cokey,

The nipping will pass. We had the same issue with Duke and he outgrew it. We did a lot of redirecting with his toys and he thought his name was "no bite" for a while. 

I wish you a lot of patience and consistency. 
It is all worth it.


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Don't worry about the nipping. It's a puppy thing. Trevi does it too.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Relax. You've had pup for 5 minutes. It's a baby and just like human babies, they explore their world with their mouths. Whoever gave you the noisy can advice can be ignored henceforth! Biting is going to continue for some time even with consistent and patient correction. It's part of having any pup, Vizslas more so. 

Be firm, but gentle.


----------



## Chancellor (Sep 18, 2014)

Our 11 week old puppy Chance does the same thing. I was actually searching the forums for info when I came across this. It sure is frustrating! Especially when you try turning your back and it doesn't work, or seem to work fast enough! Chance loves my basketball shorts and will get hit teeth hooked on the mesh and literally pull my shorts down! Little punk . What we do, and if this is wrong or at least not helping, someone please correct me: is give him the command no bite no more than twice then we turn our backs and cross our arms, I'd say 70% of the time this works after a few seconds, then give him a toy and lots of praise. My wife has started shaking his food bowl if there are a few bits of kibble left over from his last meal and when he comes to it she has him sit, lay down etc then gives him one with lots of praise. I'll be honest, I'm not sold on that. I fear that the shaking will give him some sort of a complex or that he'll figure out that being a stinker will get him a treat. Amen on the patience, we're in the same boat as you but as everyone else has said he's a baby and getting mad at him won't help any. Not sure if you're familiar with the breed but their young phases are worth it in the long run. Welcome to the forums from one newbie to another! Everyone on here has been very helpful with all the questions I've asked! 
Adam


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well her shaking the food bowl does distract him from nipping, so that's a plus.
But your right, he may figure out the nipping gets him treats.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

When Nico got bitey I used to sit down on the floor and hold him tight in my lap with one arm and hold a toy in his face for him to chew in the other. I called it "assisted chewing" and for us it worked as redirection & bonding all in one! Usually he got bitey when he was tired so we'd do this sitting near his crate and I'd just put him in for a nap when he'd calmed. It was a great way to teach him that biting and chewing his own toys is okay but biting us or our possessions is not.

Good luck!


----------



## Christie53 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a 3 1/2 puppy that will not stop nipping me when he gets in the mood, he is relentless. The more I say NO bad dog, he just it more. I've tried turning my back, re directing with toys, nothing works. I'm at my wits end, he won't do it to my husband, but he has ruined my clothes etc, what can I do😡


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

they do grow out of it, iirc Ruby grew out of it when she got her 2nd teeth, (guess I'll get a refresher course in March lol)


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Each dogs personality is unique. We used penny jar with our GSP, it worked great! Neither penny jar or squirt bottle worked with Blaze. He does much better with putting him on verbal command to leave it or off, etc. Physical actions such as penny can or squirt gun stimulate him rather than deter behavior. Best of luck. Just be open to trying dif methods to achive your goal.


----------

